# filenaming on 5d mII



## raj7878 (Apr 25, 2012)

i was wondering if anyone know how to change the filename in 5dmII i recently bought 2 for my video production and the issue is we have same file name from both camers besides renaming renaming upon inportis their a setting i can change any help will be great



thanks


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 30, 2012)

raj7878 said:


> i was wondering if anyone know how to change the filename in 5dmII i recently bought 2 for my video production and the issue is we have same file name from both camers besides renaming renaming upon inportis their a setting i can change any help will be great



Nope, can't be done.


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 30, 2012)

I always Rename when I import in LR. Not sure if you have LR but this will solve the problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2012)

The 5D MK III finally added this, so you can have three file names, the default plus choice of two optional names. 5D and 5D MK II cannot be renamed.


----------



## kyswarts (May 1, 2012)

I think you might find this somewhat helpful. Start about 30sec into vid:

http://youtu.be/kF8SnMWGYD0?t=28s


----------

